# Madison county fosterburg



## Brendan (Apr 20, 2018)

Found this little feller today in the late afternoon after going out every day for the past week and a half. Now, to just be patient for a couple more days and they will be poppin like fire crackers.


----------



## ckorte (Oct 8, 2014)

I’m on the board in Madison county finally.


----------



## Brendan (Apr 20, 2018)

Hell yeah thats awesome man. Where those found this year and near fosterburg? If you dont mind me asking.


----------



## ckorte (Oct 8, 2014)

Found today just north of highland.


----------



## Brendan (Apr 20, 2018)

Oh so not to far from my area. Thats awesome man congratulations, i hope this year is a good one for all us fungus hunters


----------

